# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Protonentherapie, an alle die sich dafür interessieren

## Mistral

Die ehemaligen Patienten, die mit Protonen in Loma Linda, USA, behandelt wurden, treffen sich in Berlin und laden Interessierte dazu ein. Wir geben unsere Erfahrungen weiter und beantworten Fragen.
 
*Wann*:        Sonntag, den 05.07.2009 von 10.00 bis 12.00 Uhr,
          danach lädt das Hotell Ellington zu einem kleinen Imbiss ein
*
Wo*:               Hotel Ellington, Nürnberger Str. 50 - 55, 10789 Berlin
*
Anmeldung*:  Protonen@t-online.de

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Anmeldungen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

das Treffen ehemaliger Patienten der Protonentherapie in Loma Linda hat, wie angekündigt, am Wochenende 4./5. Juli in Berlin stattgefunden. Dr. Hallmeyer als Initiator der Veranstaltung berichtete, dass aufgrund des zu geringen Planungsvorlaufs die Prominenz aus Loma Linda wegen bereits eingegangenen Terminverpflichtungen nicht kommen konnte aber bereits für das nächste Jahr- wieder am 1. Juliwochenende- fest zugesagt hat. Wegen des Fehlens von Loma Linda ist die vorgesehene Vortragsveranstaltung auch mit Teilnehmern vom Protonencenter Heidelberg und Rinecker, München, abgesagt worden. Es war ein Treffen Ehemaliger aus Loma Linda mehr in privater, freundschaftlicher Atmosphäre mit einem kleinen offiziellen Part am Sonntagmorgen als Sprechstunde für Interessierte.
Dies ist ein Probelauf für die Großveranstaltung im nächsten Jahr, meinte Dr. Hallmeyer. Er war selber Patient vor 8 Jahren in Loma Linda mit einem PSA-Ausgangswert von über 400, der nun seit Jahren etwa 0,1 ist. Aus Dankbarkeit für das Geschenk eines zweiten Lebens, wie Dr. Hallmeyer seine Heilung bezeichnet, engagiert er sich für Loma Linda. Er ist an der dortigen Universität Gastprofessor, und in Deutschland hilft er Krebspatienten mit schnellwachsenden Tumoren einen kurzfristigen Therapietermin zu bekommen. So nahm ein 49jähriger ehemaliger Patient von Loma Linda mit seiner Frau an dem Treffen teil, der einen Lungentumor hatte. Er war zuerst operiert worden, aber nach zwei Jahren trat ein Rezidiv auf. Die Ärzte stellten ihn vor die Wahl einen Lungenflügel entfernen zu lassen oder in acht Wochen tot zu sein. Er wurde in Loma Linda mit Protonen bestrahlt und ist nun fast 5 Jahre Rezidiv frei und nach seiner Aussage ohne Lebensbeeinträchtigungen. Dies Beispiel zeigt die Vorteile der Protonentherapie, denn mit der Photonenbestrahlung wäre die Behandlung wegen der Zerstörung des gesunden Lungengewebes nicht möglich gewesen. Und diese Vorteile der geringeren Nebenwirkungen waren für mich mit ausschlaggebend, diese Therapie zu wählen.
Seit März dieses Jahres darf das Rinecker Protonenzentrum in München Patienten behandeln, womit nun auch in Deutschland die Protonentherapie möglich ist. Auf ihrer Homepage informiert das Rinecker Protoncenter gut verständlich über die Unterschiede zwischen Photonen- und Protonenbestrahlung. Sehr interessant sind die monatlichen Updates über durchgeführte Behandlungen, und für die zugelassenen Tumorbehandlungen werden die Standardstrahlungspläne dargelegt. Das ist eine moderne offene Informationspolitik, die mir sehr gefällt.

Am Sonntagmorgen hatten sich drei Betroffene eingefunden, und zwar zwei aus Berlin, und einer war aus Wien angereist. Weiter kamen zu dieser Sprechstunde noch zwei Ehemalige aus der SHG Berlin, was mich persönlich sehr freute, da ich beide vor meiner Entscheidung, nach Loma Linda zu gehen, telefonisch interviewt und nun die Gelegenheit hatte, beide Herren persönlich kennen zu lernen. Beiden geht es nach der nun einige Jahre zurückliegenden Protonentherapie weiterhin gut und beide sind engagiert in der BPS- bzw. SHG-Arbeit. Mit Peter Zacharias habe ich das PSA-Screening, wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, diskutiert, und warum aufgrund der Studienlage keine ausgeprägtere Proempfehlung in den neuen Leitlinien für das PSA-Screening möglich ist. Wir sind so verblieben, dass ich ihm meine Gedanken/Überlegungen zum PSA-Screening, wie ich diese in verschiedenen Threads vertreten habe, zumaile. Dies beeinflusst natürlich nicht mehr die Darstellung in den Leitlinien, aber es ist wichtig mit logischen Argumenten die Profront des PSA-Screening zu stärken.

Mit zwei der Interessenten habe ich deren Anliegen diskutiert, und zwar ging es bei einem Patienten um eine R1 positive Situation. Er hatte vor 5 Monaten seine Operation in der Charité. Neben der positiven R1 Situation hatte er noch das Pech, von sehr großen Schmerzen geplagt zu werden, die bis jetzt noch nicht vollständig abgeklungen waren. Er bedauerte sehr, sich zu schnell ohne weitere Informationen für die Prostatektomie entschieden zu haben. Sein aktueller PSA-Wert war 0,06, und sein Urologe hatte ihm als nächste Maßnahme eine Bestrahlung vorgeschlagen. Er hatte ein Angebot vom Rinecker Protonencenter für die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge vorliegen, was mich überraschte, denn bisher war ich davon ausgegangen, dass für die Protonenbestrahlung das Ziel bekannt sein sollte und habe für diese Anwendung die Photonenbestrahlung als geeigneter gesehen. Da mit CT die Prostataloge exakt vermessen werden kann, ist es prinzipiell natürlich auch möglich, die Prostataloge mit Protonen zu bestrahlen. Ich empfahl ihm, sich genau erklären zu lassen, wie die Bestrahlungsplanung erfolgt und welche Vorteile gegenüber der Photonenbestrahlung in seinem Fall gesehen werden. Weiter wies ich daraufhin, dass in seinem Fall etwa 50 % der Betroffenen von einer herkömmlichen zeitnahen Bestrahlung nach der Operation profitieren würden. Aber ich würde abwarten, bis die Schmerzen restlos abgeklungen sind und die Zeit nutzen, alle 4 Wochen den PSA-Wert zu messen, denn er wäre nicht der erste, bei dem der PSA-Wert nicht weiter ansteigt sondern mit leichten Schwankungen auf dem erreichten Plateau verharrt.
Der zweite Interessierte hatte seine Diagnose seit 5 Monaten mit GS 5 und PSA 5,2, aber fünf Stanzen von 10 waren positiv. Der österreichische Bonkhoff hat GS 6 und wahrscheinlich eine Stanze GS 3 + 4 befunden. Er hatte sich prinzipiell für die Ektomie entschieden und ist dann auf unser Forum gestoßen und darüber auf die Protonentherapie und ist nun am Zweifeln, was die beste Therapie ist. Ich habe ihm empfohlen meine Trilogie zu lesen, da diese Grundsätzliches zur Protonentherapie mit den entsprechenden Links enthält, und ihm erläutert, dass die Therapieentscheidung ihm niemand abnehmen kann, und er diese nach seinen Wertigkeiten treffen muss.
Ich habe nach langer Zeit meine Trilogie wieder einmal gelesen, und fand diese immer noch aktuell aufgrund meiner umfangreichen Recherchen mit den gefundenen Fakten und würde auch heute wieder trotz breiterem Wissen um die PK-Thematik logisch zwangsläufig zur Entscheidung für die Protonentherapie kommen.
Im Forum dominiert zurzeit die Prostatektomie das Geschehen und schon fast wieder mit dem Anspruch des Goldstandards. Ich möchte deshalb- auch weil das Rinecker Zentrum seit März Patienten behandelt- mein Hohes Lied auf die Strahlentherapien insbesondere auf die Protonentherapie vortragen und begründen, warum für mich die Prostatektomie nur die dritte Wahl wäre. Dies bezieht sich nicht auf den kurativen Erfolg- Hansjörg hat immer wieder bei verschiedenen Diagnosen anhand der Kattan-Nomogramme aufgezeigt wie statistisch ähnlich dieser für Strahlentherapievarianten zur Ektomie ist- sondern mir geht es um die Risiken des Leidensdrucks während und nach der Therapie. Meine Rangfolge ist

1. Protonentherapie

2. Brachy oder IMRT je nach Diagnose

3. Prostatektomie

und dies möchte ich nachfolgend erläutern.

*Grund 1* Seit ich im Forum tätig bin, war Bernets Berichtserstattung direkt vom Krankenbett der erste Detailerfahrungsbericht über die Prostatektomie, und dieser stieß gerade bei Ehemaligen auf große Begeisterung. Mein Eindruck war, dass man nun im Lehnstuhl die Schilderungen genoss als Beweis des früheren eigenen heroischen Verhaltens gemäß dem Motto, Nur was weh tut, macht Männer hart oder frei nach Herbert Grönemeyer, Männer ..
Da ich mich nicht als heroisch sehe sondern eher als lieber Opi für die süßen Enkelinnen, habe ich mich den gleichwertigen Strahlentherapien zugewandt und dann für die überlegene Protonentherapie insbesondere bei den unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen entschieden. Bernets Schilderung bestätigte mir noch einmal im Nachhinein die Richtigkeit meiner Entscheidung für eine weniger invasive Therapie, denn sein Operationsverlauf ist wohl als ein Optimum anzusehen, und diesem stelle ich meine Therapieerfahrung gegenüber.

*Grund 2* Das erste Damoklesschwert der Prostatektomie ist die Inkontinenz und das zweite die Impotenz. Diesem soll nach den Protagonisten durch die richtige Wahl des Operateurs begegnet werden. Hier möchte ich Wassermanns Beispiel Ribery anführen, der sicher ein hervorragender, ein Ausnahme Fußballer ist. Aber auch er hat schon schwache Spiele geliefert und nur sein Name, die Angst des Trainers hat ihn vor der Schmach des Auswechselns bewahrt. Und so sehe ich es auch mit den Spitzenoperateuren, denn diese sind auch nur Menschen und können nicht immer in Topform sein. Und nun bin ich der Patient, und mein Spitzenoperateur hat gerade seinen schwachen Tag, seinen Zittertag. Diese Risiken habe ich nicht mit der Protonentherapie. Inkontinenz ist dort kein Thema und bei der Impotenz heißt es, dass 35 % keine Beeinträchtigung und der Rest nur geringe haben, die mit Viagra & Co. behoben werden können. Wie brisant diese Thematik Inkontinenz und Impotenz bei der Prostatektomie leider ist, zeigt aktuell der Zuspruch bei den Threads mit diesen Themen.
Eine direkte Folge dieser Problematik sind mehr positive Schnittränder wegen den nervenschonenden Operationsmethoden. Diese Problematik der positiven R1 Situation ist Prostatektomie spezifisch, und gibt es nicht bei den perkutanen Strahlentherapien IMRT und Protonenbestrahlung. Und da darf man sich doch fragen Warum soll ich mich operieren lassen, um anschließend eine Strahlentherapie zu absolvieren? Dann mache ich doch gleich die Strahlentherapie, die als Ersttherapie mit höherer Intensität und damit aussichtsreicher als die Nachbehandlung nach der Operation ausgeführt werden kann.

*Grund 3* Ein drittes Damoklesschwert der Protatektomie sind die Spätfolgen, die meistens nicht in die Verantwortung des Operateurs fallen wie z.B. eine Narbenbildung an der zusammengefügten Harnröhre oder Lymphprobleme. Und zu der Erstproblematik möchte ich wieder einmal eine meiner kleinen erlebten Geschichten vortragen.
Im Spätherbst letzten Jahres machten meine Frau und ich eine Kreuzfahrt und drehten morgens um 7:00 Uhr auf Deck unsere Power-Walking-Runden, um den üppigen leiblichen Wohltaten einer Kreuzfahrt etwas entgegen zu setzen. Mit uns drehte ein Mitreisender seine Runden, und er sprach uns an- wir waren auf einem amerikanischen Schiff-, weil wir uns deutsch unterhielten. Er hatte schon drei Bypassoperationen hinter sich, erfuhren wir, und sein Arzt hatte ihm sehr nahe gelegt, mindestens 1 Stunde täglich strammen Ausdauersport zu machen. Später erfuhr ich dann, dass er vor zwei Jahren eine Prostatektomie hatte, was mich natürlich sofort interessierte. Es war nichts Spektakuläres mit GS 6 und PSA 5,6, aber dann berichtete er, dass er vor vier Monaten ins Krankenhaus musste wegen Verwachsungen an der zusammengefügten Harnröhre. Lieber noch drei Bypassoperationen als diese Aktion noch einmal durchmachen, führte er aus, und nur vom Erzählen und Gedanken an diese Problematik verzog sich sein Gesicht, und ich war wieder einmal froh über meine Entscheidung für die Protonentherapie. 

*Irrtum 1* Ein gern vorgetragenes Argument der Ektomie-Protagonisten ist das Alter. Für jüngere Betroffene- und damit sind unter 60jährige gemeint- gibt es keine Alternative zur Prostatektomie ihrer Meinung nach. Auch wenn dies Argument gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt wird, ist es falsch! Der Blick über den großen Teich lehrt uns, dass gerade die Jüngeren in USA sich für Strahlentherapien insbesondere der Brachytherapie entscheiden, denn durch das in USA populäre PSA-Screening ist ein Großteil der Neubetroffenen um die 50 Jahre. Der Therapieerfolg spiegelt sich in dem Kattan-Nomogramm- Hansjörg zeigt gerne bei Neubetroffenen damit die Chancen auf- gemäß meiner Wahrnehmung immer mehr zu Gunsten der Strahlungstherapien wider.
Daran ändert auch nichts der PR-Gag von Prof. Huland, mit den betroffenen Handballzwillingen die Gunst der Stunde zu nutzen, seinem Geschäftsmodell Martiniklinik noch eine längere Verschnaufpause zu verschaffen, bevor die Tendenzen aus USA zu uns überschwappen. 

*Irrtum 2* ist die Annahme, dass der Tumor nur über Operation, über Wegschneiden des betroffenen Gewebes besiegt werden kann. Gerade die Umgebung der Prostata ist komplex, so dass die erforderliche Radikalität- auch wegen den nicht akzeptablen Auswirkungen- gar nicht angewandt wird, und somit der kurative Erfolg ausbleiben kann, wo die Strahlentherapien noch den kurativen Erfolg gewährleisten.

*Irrtum 3* ist der vermeintliche Vorteil der Ektomie, dass beim Danebengehen dann die Bestrahlungsoption noch gegeben ist, aber dies ist nur eine Option für eine Minderheit, denn das urologische Wertschöpfungsmodell mit

- Prostatektomie
- Bestrahlung
- Hormontherapie
- Chemo
- Danksagung für den guten Deckungsbeitrag

ist wohl kaum erstrebenswert.

Es ist nicht meine Absicht, mit meinen Ausführungen zu provozieren, auch wenn dies wohl teilweise so gesehen werden wird.
Es ist nicht meine Absicht, Forumsmitglieder für getroffene Therapieentscheidungen zu kritisieren, denn jeder muss die Konsequenzen aus seiner Entscheidung selber tragen.
Es ist aber meine Absicht Neubetroffene über moderne aussichtsreichere Therapiemöglichkeiten als die Prostatektomie zu informieren.
Es ist aber meine Absicht das einfache Strickmuster PK-Diagnose= Prostatektomie- auch im Forum eine immer üblichere Standardempfehlung- aufzubrechen.

Und schließen möchte ich mit der Aussage eines österreichischen Wissenschaftlers, Die Einführung der Ionentherapie in die klinische Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen ist ein Meilenstein in der Entwicklung der Strahlentherapie, der mit der Einführung des Linearbeschleunigers oder der CT-Planung vergleichbar ist. Für kommende Generationen steht im dritten Jahrtausend die Protonen- und Kohlenstoffionentherapie als nächster Schritt in einer Behandlungsoptimierung für eine große Zahl an Tumorentitäten zur Verfügung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut, 
ich habe die Homepage vom Rinecker-Zentrum im Hinblick auf die Kosten einer Therapie mal durchsucht aber nichts gefunden. Möglichweise weiß jemand Näheres.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Seit März dieses Jahres darf das Rinecker Protonenzentrum in München Patienten behandeln, womit nun auch in Deutschland die Protonentherapie möglich ist. Auf ihrer Homepage informiert das Rinecker Protoncenter gut verständlich über die Unterschiede zwischen Photonen- und Protonenbestrahlung. Sehr interessant sind die monatlichen Updates über durchgeführte Behandlungen, und für die zugelassenen Tumorbehandlungen werden die Standardstrahlungspläne dargelegt. Das ist eine moderne offene Informationspolitik, die mir sehr gefällt.


Ich hätte da einige Bedenken, z.B. weil solche Sachen auf der Homepage stehen wie:

*Die klinischen Vorteile der Protonentherapie*

*Die Heilungschancen werden verbessert*. Durch die gezielte Bündelung der Protonenenergie direkt im Tumor verringert sich die Gesamtstrahlendosis im gesunden Gewebe in Abhängigkeit der jeweiligen Tumorgeometrie auf ein Drittel oder weniger im Vergleich zu einer Röntgenbestrahlung mit gleicher Tumordosis. Das ermöglicht eine Steigerung der therapeutisch wirksamen Dosis, so dass die Tumorzellen zuverlässiger zerstört werden. Theoretisch lassen sich dadurch die Heilungschancen bei noch nicht metastasierten Tumoren (derzeit 75 %) auf nahezu 100 % erhöhen.. 
*Die Nebenwirkungen verringern sich.* Häufig belastet eine Strahlentherapie den Organismus so stark, dass ein stationärer Aufenthalt notwendig ist. Das günstige Verhältnis von Nutz- zu Schadensstrahlung bei Protonentherapie dagegen erlaubt neben der Erhöhung der nebenwirkungsbegrenzten therapeutischen Tumordosen gleichzeitig die Schadensdosen im gesunden Gewebe zu verringern. Dadurch wird die Protonenbestrahlung vergleichsweise gut vertragen, so dass sie in den meisten Fällen problemlos ambulant durchgeführt werden kann. Außerdem sinkt das Risiko eines sekundären Tumors als Spätfolge der Bestrahlung erheblich. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen strahlungsinduzierten Tumors kann ein Prozent pro Lebensjahr betragen. Kinder müssen daher nach welteinheitlicher Meinung, wenn überhaupt, mit Protonen bestrahlt werden.

Finden Sie alle diese Aussagen so richtig?

----------


## Pinguin

*Protonengläubigkeit*

Lieber Knut, der erwartete Bericht nach Deinem Treffen in Berlin mit den Anhängern oder Befürwortern der Bestrahlung mit Protonen ist dank Deines ungebrochenen Hanges zur Perfektion etwas länger ausgefallen, und das ist auch gut so. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr lebhaft an Deine Berichte über die vielfältigen Informationen, die Du Dir bei allen in Frage kommenden, kompetenten Gesprächspartnern eingeholt hast, bevor Du Dich letztendlich nach der Zwischenstation DHB zur Radiatio festgelegt hast. Du hast Dich auch nicht beirren lassen, als Dir ein wirklicher Strahlenexperte ein nur um 1% günstigeres Ergebnis mit der Protonentherapie gegenüber der Photonenbestrahlung in Aussicht stellte. Dieser erste Zwischenbericht aus München: http://www.rptc.de/de/allgemeine-sei...tc-mai-09.html verdeutlicht schon, was alles möglich ist, was andernorts als nicht mehr behandlungsfähig angesehen wurde. Die von Dir vorgestellte Prioritätenaufstellung in der Behandlung eines Prostatakarzinoms wird sicher, wie von Dir schon vermutet oder erwartet, nicht überall uneingeschränkte Zustimmung finden, obwohl sie nach den bislang vorliegenden Fakten, auch wenn noch keine anerkannten Studienergebnisse vorliegen, schon meine Anerkennung findet. Man kann es sich ersparen zum Thema, möglichst Ektomie anzustreben, noch einmal seine persönliche Meinung einzubringen, denn Du hast alles, in jeweils nach 3 Abschnitten geordnet, verdeutlicht. Es ist, wie hier schon hundertfach immer wieder hervorgehoben wurde, eine Entscheidung, die jeder, leider auch der nur wenig aufgeklärte oder informierte Patient, für sich allein treffen muß. Es ist auch Sinn dieses Forums, dass ein Betroffener seine eigenen Begründungen für diese oder jene Therapieentscheidung hier dokumentiert. Ich möchte Dir kollektiv Dank für diesen erschöpfenden Beitrag sagen, indem ich breite Zustimmung auch zu Deinen kritischen Bemerkungen voraussetze. Dein konsequenter Einsatz zum Screening trotz der mittlerweile bekannt gewordenen Abwägungen der Hinnahme von Nebenwirkungen bei Männern, die eigentlich keiner Biopsie oder sogar Therapie bedurft hätten, sollte in obigem Zusammenhang hier auch noch einmal erwähnt werden. 

*"Naturwissenschaftler wissen genau, wie zwei Atome in einem Molekül zusammengehalten werden. Was aber hält unsere Gesellschaft zusammen?*
(Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann, Marktforscherin)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi, nach Deinem Beitrag #5 könnte ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass Du auch parteipolitisch Großes leisten könntest.

----------


## Pinguin

*Nicht vorhandener Ehrgeiz*

Hallo Dieter, manche Menschen neigen dazu, ihr Mäntelchen nach dem Wind zu hängen. Dieser Versuchung bemühe ich mich, aus dem Wege zu gehen, d. h. diesen Schuh möchte ich vermeiden mir anzuziehen. Was Politik anbelangt, befinde ich mich immer noch in der embryonalen Phase.

*"Der Umgang mit einem Egoisten ist darum so verderblich, weil die Notwehr uns zwingt, allmählich in seine Fehler zu verfallen"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hutschie, wenn Du Politik als ein für Dich unggeignetes Medium einstufst, dann könnte aber evtl. "Twittern" etwas für Dich sein. Auf jeden Fall wärst Du dann ein Trendsetter.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

das Web ermöglicht neue Freiräume, wie auch bisher nicht gekannte Werbung für medizinische Leistungen. Es ist verständlich, dass man sich und seine Einrichtungen nur positiv präsentiert, und manches vielleicht erst in Jahren oder gar nicht realisiert wird. Mit diesem Problem, auch hinter die Kulissen zu schauen, müssen wir uns als Konsument, als Zugehörige einer entstandenen offenen Informationsgesellschaft täglich auseinander setzen. Manche sehen mehr die Nachteile. Ich empfinde es als Vorteil und möchte die Möglichkeiten des Internets nicht mehr missen. Die Homepage des Rinecker Protoncenters bietet eine weitgefächerte medizinische Thematik an, und mein bescheidenes, medizinisches Wissen ist Prostata spezifisch, so dass ich zu vielen Punkten, die mir durchaus plausibel dargestellt erscheinen, nicht abschließend die Richtigkeit bzw. die Realisierbarkeit beurteilen kann. Wenn ein Punkt, was ich nicht hoffe, für mich einmal von Bedeutung wäre, dann würde ich mich querinformieren, um zu meiner Meinungsbildung zu kommen. Der Prostatateil ist meiner Meinung nach korrekt wiedergegeben, wobei ich natürlich nicht alle Details des Standardstrahlungsplanes mit den Prozentangaben im Vergleich zur Photonenbestrahlung kontrollieren kann. Es fehlt auch z.B. die Angabe, ob sich der Vergleich auf IMRT oder 3D bezieht. Wenn Sie in diesem Punkt das Problem sehen, dann wäre es sicherlich für viele Forumsteilnehmer hoch interessant, wenn Sie Ihre 3D-Standardplanung der dargestellten Protonen Standardplanung gegenüberstellen würden, dies analysieren und aufzeigen, wo die Differenzen sind.
Das wäre eine tolle Sache.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürgen,

die AOK Bayern hat mit Rinecker Protoncenter einen Behandlungsvertrag abgeschlossen, und der Preis für Mitglieder der AOK für eine Protonen-Prostata-Bestrahlung ist 24000 Euro, den die Kasse trägt. In meinem Bericht hatte ich die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge angegeben, und das Angebot auf freier Basis war 40000 Euro mit sofortigem Start. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die freien Preise abhängig von der Nachfrage nach oben entwickeln werden, da für die Kostendeckung wohl Preise von 60000 bis 100000 Euro benötigt werden, abhängig davon wie viel von den Investitionen durch den Zwischenkonkurs bereits abgeschrieben wurden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

*Abdriften vermeiden*

Hallo Dieter, damit das Thema dieses Threads nun nicht, wie schon bei anderen Threads geschehen, verwässert wird, habe ich es, beginnend mit Beitrag 6, Dein Einverständnis voraussetzend,  in die Plauderecke verlagert.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> Das Web ermöglicht neue Freiräume, wie auch bisher nicht gekannte Werbung für medizinische Leistungen.



Das ist ganz streng geregelt.
Mediziner dürfen lediglich ihre Leistungen präsentieren, klassische "Werbung" ist nicht erlaubt.
Lesen Sie z.B. was die Bundesärzrekammer nach den Entscheidungen des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes vorschreibt
http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/pag....100.1144.1154
"Berufswidrige Werbung ist dem Arzt untersagt. Berufswidrig ist insbesondere eine anpreisende, irreführende oder vergleichende Werbung. Der Arzt darf eine solche Werbung durch andere weder veranlassen noch dulden."
Ich würde sagen, dass die Aussagen auf den Seiten des RPTC durchaus anpreisend und vergleichend sind. Die Protonentherapie wird als die beste Behandlung angepriesen und ein direkter Vergleich mit der Photonentherapie gemacht.




> Wenn Sie in diesem Punkt das Problem sehen, dann wäre es sicherlich für viele Forumsteilnehmer hoch interessant, wenn Sie Ihre 3D-Standardplanung der dargestellten Protonen Standardplanung gegenüberstellen würden, dies analysieren und aufzeigen, wo die Differenzen sind.





> Das wäre eine tolle Sache.


Tut mir leid, aber das würde vermutlich den Rahmen sprengen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Hier* kann man sich zumindest über die Standorte informieren, an denen die Bestrahlung mit Protonen angeboten wird, auch wenn das noch unter November 2007 läuft. Zusätzliche Hinweise gibt es aber auch noch durch Anklicken der seitlichen Details.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
habe inzwischen einen Hinweis in der Homepage gefunden, dass man mit der TKK ebenfalls einen Vertrag abschließen will. Es würde mich allerdings sehr wundern, wenn die Kosten übernommen würden. Es ist erst wenige Jahre her, da wurde noch die Kostenübernahme für eine Brachy abgelehnt.
Bin auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum sehr gespannt.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

danke für Deinen Link. Dieser zeigt den vielfältigen Einsatz der Protonentherapie bei der Krebsbekämpfung, und zwar in vielen Fällen als einzige wirkungsvolle Alternative. In dem zweiten Teil meines Erfahrungsberichtes vor zwei Jahren über Loma Linda hatte ich berichtet, dass ein Forschungsprojekt läuft, um Brustkrebs mit Protonenstrahlen zu heilen. Das Projekt wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen, und die Zulassung ist bei den amerikanischen Behörden beantragt. Dies bedeutet dann für viele betroffene Frauen keine Brustamputation, keine Chemo, was bisher nicht vorstellbar war. Das Rinecker Protoncenter arbeitet auch daran, Brustkrebs erfolgreich mit Protonen zu bestrahlen. Der Vorteil des Protonenstrahls exakt in einem Punkt seine Energie abzugeben, ist aber bei der Behandlung des Mamakarzinoms auch das Problem, da durch das Atmen der Brustkorb sich bewegt und damit auch das Karzinom, und dies Problem muss Rinecker lösen.
Der Link enthält nicht die neueren großen Protoncenter der USA, wobei für den PK noch die beiden Protoncenter in Jacksonville, Florida, und in Houston, Texas, wichtig sind.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

An alle Proton-Ablehner/Zweifler oder aktueller: Liebe Ungläubige und liebe Gläubige,
hallo Herr Schmidt,

an anderer Stelle haben Sie noch einmal Ihre Ansichten zur Protonentherapie, wie schon bekannt, dargelegt. Da meine Position ebenfalls bekannt ist, möchte ich mich mit einem Beispiel oder besser vielleicht Überlegung begnügen, warum ich mich für und auch wieder für die Protonentherapie entscheiden würde.
Ich hatte bereits in diesem Thread den Patienten mit Lungentumor erwähnt, der in Loma Linda erfolgreich mit Protonen bestrahlt wurde. Auch Sie hätten natürlich mit Photonenstrahlung den Tumor eliminieren können aber leider dann auch gleich den Patienten mit. Und dieser Vorteil der Protonen im Zielgebiet die Hauptenergie umzusetzen und hinter dem Tumor zerstörungsfrei den Körper zu verlassen, gilt für die Prostata genauso wie für die Lunge. Die Bestrahlung der Prostata mit Photonen funktioniert nur, weil Darm und Blase sehr widerstandsfähig sind, aber dies variiert mit den Patienten, und deshalb gibt es mehr Nebenwirkungen zu verzeichnen.
Bei rund 10000 behandelten Prostatapatienten in Loma Linda gibt es drei mit schwerer Stuhlinkontinenz, ohne Zweifel drei zu viel. Im Vergleich dürfte bei Photonenbestrahlung die Zahl wohl zwischen 100  200 liegen. Ähnlich sieht es bei anderen Nebenwirkungen aus. Weiter haben mich die hohe Bestrahlungsleistung mit 82 Gy und die internen Vergleichsstatistiken über den besseren kurativen Erfolg zu den anderen Therapievarianten überzeugt. Ich weiß, dass für Sie nur randomisierte Studienergebnisse zählen, aber ich als Patient bin Gott sei Dank noch frei in meinen Entscheidungen und vermute nicht hinter jeder medizinischen Statistik das Hwang Phänomen.
Zu schätzen weiß ich natürlich Ihre Sorge um die Gesundheit der Protonen bestrahlten Patienten. Zu Ihrer großen Sorge wegen der Sekundäremission hatte ich Ihnen schon die Untersuchung von Loma Linda ins Forum gestellt aber leider ohne Reaktion Ihrerseits. Deshalb noch einmal die Sekundäremission aus Loma Linda.





Die Werte von Prof. Hall werden deutlich unterboten und nach Dr. Rossi ist die Sekundäremission im grünen Bereich.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Daten aus Loma Linda sind bekannt, die Papers der Kollegen dort ebenfalls.
Die grosse Welt der Strahlentherapie schenkt aber den Kollegen von Loma Linda wenig Glauben, an dem was sie erzählen und tun.
Die Sache ist relativ einfach:
1. Loma Linda hat sich über Jahre geweigert an randomisierten Studien teilzunehmen, die schon vor mehr als ein Jahrzehnt vorgeschlagen wurden.
2. Darüber hinaus handelt es sich um eine private Institution.

Wir wissen aus den IMRT-Daten, dass durch die Dosiseskalation (ähnlich wie bei Loma Linda betrieben), die Rate an Spätnebenwirkungen steigt.
Ich weiss nicht, wieso Sie 3/10000 Patienten aus Loma Linda mit schwerer Stuhlinkontinenz. Die Rate an °III Spätreaktionen in Loma Linda liegt bei 1% (wie hier publiziert: Slater et al, Proton therapy for prostate cancer: the initial Loma Linda University experience). 1% wäre vergleichbar mit den von Ihnen zietierten 1-2% bei der Photonentherapie.

----------


## knut.krueger

> Die Daten aus Loma Linda sind bekannt, die Papers der Kollegen dort ebenfalls.


Wenn Ihnen das alles bekannt ist, warum behaupten Sie denn dies


> Ältere Protonentherapieanlagen, die noch kein Scanning Beam hatten, benutzten eine Folie um ein genug grosses Feld zu erzeugen. Dies führte zu ca. 100 facher höherer Niedrigbereichdosis ausserhalb des Zielvolumens, durch Neutronen, die an der Folie erzeugt wurden.


Nachdem ich Ihnen die Daten zur Sekundäremission präsentiert habe, unterstellen/suggerieren Sie nun den Wissenschaftlern/Ärzten in Loma Linda Betrug. Dies ist für mich noch einmal eine Steigerung Ihrer Neid-Geldgierkampagne gegen die Professoren Bonkhoff und Böcking.
Der wichtigen Frage, warum die Überlegenheit der Protonentherapie beim Lungenkarzinom beim PK Ihrer Meinung nach verloren gehen soll, weichen Sie aus.

Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn Ihnen das alles bekannt ist, warum behaupten Sie denn dies



Weil das die publizierten Daten von Herrn Hall sind.
Bis Loma Linda Ihre Daten in irgendeinem peer reviewed journla publiziert, wo sie auch einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung ausgesetzt werden, bleiben sie nur Behauptungen.




> Der wichtigen Frage, warum die Überlegenheit der Protonentherapie beim Lungenkarzinom beim PK Ihrer Meinung nach verloren gehen soll, weichen Sie aus.


Die Frage habe ich bereits beantwortet.
Das Lungekarzinom ist ein bewegliches Ziel. Wenn Sie Beam Scanning anwenden, wissen Sie nicht welchen Anteile vom Tumor Sie bestrahlt haben oder nicht, weil der Tumor mitatmet. Hoch und runter. Somit können Sie Anteile des Tumors verpassen.
Gating wäre da eine Möglichkeit, bloss bieten die aktuellen gating Verfahren keine Präzision, die dafür ausreichen würde.
Also brauchen Sie eine Technik wo Sie den ganzen Tumor in einem behandeln können.
Die Studien zur stereotaktischen Strahlentherapie mit Photonen zeigen lokale Kontrollraten von über 90% bei cT1-cT2 cN0 cM0 Tumoren.
Da ist sehr wenig Puffer für Verbesserung nach oben.
Aus diesem Grund, bringen Protonen nichts beim Lungekarzinom.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Daniel,
bezgl. der Bestrahlung der atembewegten Tumoren beschreibt das RPTC im "Erfahrungsbericht zweiter Monat klinischer Betrieb" deren Methode unter Vollnarkose und erwartet für diese beste Ergebnisse. Die Zielposition wird dabei mit einer Genauigkeit von +- 1mm im Durchschnitt eingehalten. Was halten Sie davon?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> bezgl. der Bestrahlung der atembewegten Tumoren beschreibt das RPTC im "Erfahrungsbericht zweiter Monat klinischer Betrieb" deren Methode unter Vollnarkose und erwartet für diese beste Ergebnisse. Die Zielposition wird dabei mit einer Genauigkeit von +- 1mm im Durchschnitt eingehalten. Was halten Sie davon?
> Gruß Jürgen


Klingt interessant.
1mm kann ich mich kaum vorstellen.
Auch wenn man in Vollnarkose ist, muss man atmen. 
Die Atembewegung ist dabei höher als 1mm.
Darüber hinaus muss man beachten, was diese Vollnarkose heisst.
Ich muss gelegentlich auch Kinder mit Krebs eine Strahlentherapie zukommen lassen und weiss was für ein Riesentheater diese Narkosen bedeuten. Bei (Klein)kindern sind diese notwendig, denn kein Mensch kann von einem 2jährigen Mädchen erwarten, dass es still bleibt während ein Tumor im Becken bestrahlt wird.
Wenn man jetzt nicht die Strahlentherapie in ein paar Sitzungen abschliessen kann, weil ja z.B. der Lungentumor zu nah an der Speiseröhre liegt und stattdessen 25 Bstrahlungssitzungen machen muss, dann können Sie sich selbst ausmalen, was 25x jeden Werktag hintereinander Vollnarkose heisst und was die Risiken dabei sind.

----------


## knut.krueger

> Das Lungekarzinom ist ein bewegliches Ziel. Wenn Sie Beam Scanning anwenden, wissen Sie nicht welchen Anteile vom Tumor Sie bestrahlt haben oder nicht, weil der Tumor mitatmet. Hoch und runter. Somit können Sie Anteile des Tumors verpassen.
> Also brauchen Sie eine Technik wo Sie den ganzen Tumor in einem behandeln können.


Wir haben nicht vom Rinecker Protoncenter sondern von Loma Linda gesprochen. Loma Linda erfüllt, wie Sie wissen, Ihren Hinweis den ganzen Tumor in einem zu bestrahlen und vielleicht ist Loma Linda deshalb seit 1996 so erfolgreich beim Bestrahlen des Lungenkarzinoms.
Wer sich über den mörderischen Erfolg der stereotaktischen Strahlentherapie mit Photonen beim Lungenkarzinom informieren möchte, sollte das Buch von Caroline Beil  Heute geht`s schon wieder besser lesen. Aber ich hoffe, dass sich niemand von uns noch zum PK mit diesem Problem auseinandersetzen muss.



> Weil das die publizierten Daten von Herrn Hall sind.


Wie Sie wissen, sind dies theoretische Berechnungen, die, wenn ein Forumsmitglied in ähnlicher Situation theoretische Daten präsentierte, von Ihnen als graue Theorie ohne klinische Evidenz abgeschmettert wurden. Nun habe ich Ihnen die sehr viel günstigeren Messdaten von Loma Linda vorgestellt, und da Sie nun Ihre negativen Argumente gegen die Protonentherapie in Loma Linda nicht mehr aufrecht halten können, unterstellen Sie den Wissenschaftlern und Ärzten in Loma Linda Betrug. Damit haben Sie für mich den Pfad der Seriosität verlassen und sind unglaubwürdig geworden. Und Sie haben jetzt ein Niveau eingeleitet, auf dem ich nicht weiter diskutieren möchte und werde.
Schließen möchte ich, wie in meinem Startbeitrag in diesem Thread, mit der Aussage eines österreichischen Wissenschaftlers, *Die Einführung der Ionentherapie in die klinische Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen ist ein Meilenstein in der Entwicklung der Strahlentherapie, der mit der Einführung des Linearbeschleunigers oder der CT-Planung vergleichbar ist. Für kommende Generationen steht im dritten Jahrtausend die Protonen- und Kohlenstoffionentherapie als nächster Schritt in einer Behandlungsoptimierung für eine große Zahl an Tumorentitäten zur Verfügung.*
Und ergänzen möchte ich, dass mittlerweile weltweit zurzeit an die 20 Protonen/Schwerionencenter gebaut/geplant werden, und es- Gott sei es gedankt- bedeutungslos ist, welche Meinung Sie hierzu vertreten.

Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wer sich über den mörderischen Erfolg der stereotaktischen Strahlentherapie mit Photonen beim Lungenkarzinom informieren möchte, sollte das Buch von Caroline Beil „ Heute geht`s schon wieder besser“ lesen.


Ich dachte in dem Buch ging's vor allem um Hyperthermie.




> Schließen möchte ich, wie in meinem Startbeitrag in diesem Thread, mit der Aussage eines österreichischen Wissenschaftlers, [B]„Die Einführung der Ionentherapie in die klinische Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen ist ein Meilenstein in der Entwicklung der Strahlentherapie, der mit der Einführung des Linearbeschleunigers oder der CT-Planung vergleichbar ist. Für kommende Generationen steht im dritten Jahrtausend die Protonen- und Kohlenstoffionentherapie als nächster Schritt in einer Behandlungsoptimierung für eine große Zahl an Tumorentitäten zur Verfügung.“


Das ist eine nette Aussage für eine Patientenveranstaltung.
Man schenkt den Leute Hoffnung und Aussicht.
In Wirklichkeit wissen alle "Insider" was für ein politisches Theater, Machtspiel und politische Intriguen in Österreich gerade wegen der Einrichtung eines Protonenzentrums ablaufen.
Da sind andere Interessen und Lobbys aktiv.
Es geht hier um Investitionen in Höhe von einigen hundred Millionen.

----------


## Mistral

Guten Tag Herr Schmidt,

welcher Lobby gehören Sie an? Wer sind Sie? Ich kann in Ihrem Profil nichts finden.

Mistral

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Guten Tag Herr Schmidt,
> 
> welcher Lobby gehören Sie an? Wer sind Sie? Ich kann in Ihrem Profil nichts finden.
> 
> Mistral


Ich hab's doch gesagt...

----------


## Mistral

Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt,

das war eine ernsthafte Frage, Sie können sich über die meißten hier Forum informieren. Ihre Antwort ist sehr schlechter Stil und nicht witzig. Ich müßte schon gerne woher und von wem Informationen kommen, damit ich sie ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen kann.

Mistral

----------


## Anonymous1

> Guten Tag Herr Schmidt,
> 
> welcher Lobby gehören Sie an? Wer sind Sie? Ich kann in Ihrem Profil nichts finden





> Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt,
> 
> das war eine ernsthafte Frage, Sie können sich über die meißten hier Forum informieren. Ihre Antwort ist sehr schlechter Stil und nicht witzig. Ich müßte schon gerne woher und von wem Informationen kommen, damit ich sie ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen kann.
> 
> Mistral


Hallo Mistral, welch eine erhöhte Bedeutung hat es für Dich, zu wissen und zu ergründen, ob Herr Schmidt eine Interessengruppe angehört, die eine gemeinsame Meinung vertritt und dieser Geltung zu verschaffen sucht?

----------


## Pinguin

*Immerhin Versuch einer Deutung*

Hallo Dieter, 




> ob Herr Schmidt einer Interessengruppe angehört, die eine gemeinsame Meinung vertritt und dieser Geltung zu verschaffen sucht?


immerhin eine Variante.

*"Jeder Tag, an dem du nicht lächelst, ist ein verlorener Tag*"
(Charlie Chaplin)

----------


## Mistral

Hallo Dieter,

ich finde es schon wichtig zu wissen wer hinter Ratschlägen steht, ein Betroffener, ein Arzt, ein Selbstdarsteller....?
Aus der Antwort von Daniel Schmidt: "Habe ich doch schon gesagt...",
geht er davon aus, daß man alle seine Beiträge liest, dem ist aber nicht so, ich mußt diesen erst suchen.
Ich lese gerne die Beiträge von Knut.Krüger, da weiß ich wer dahinter steht, auch von Dir und den anderen, die sich in ihrem Profil beschreiben.
Ich kann dann entscheiden wie neutral ich diese Beiträge erachte und ob sie für mich wichtig sind. Bei Herrn Schmidt fehlt mir oft der Respekt von anderen Meinungen.

Gruß Mistral

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Mistral, Daniel Schmidt ist Strahlentherapeut. Er gibt damit, und nicht nur damit, mehr als genug zu erkennen, dass er Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet ist. Die Frage nach einer "Lobby" ist eine ganz andere Frage.

----------


## HansOH

Der Strahlentherapeut liegt mit seiner Darstellung richtig. Teilchenstrahlung ist zu eigen, dass sie sich viel besser fokussieren läßt. Damit ist auch eine genauere 3D Therapie möglich. Da Teilchenstrahlung das vorgelagerte Gewebe fast komplikationslos durchdringt und seine Energie erst am Ort des Abgebremst werdens abgibt. Das ist dann der räumlich begrenzte Ort im Tumor. In Darmstadt am dortigen Ionen Forschungsinstitut wurde ein Schwerionen Beschleuniger konzipiert und gebaut, der m.W. Stand Anfang 2009 demnächst in die klinische Erprobung gehen soll. Uni Heidelberg oder Marburg?
Gruß von
Hans

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich bin Strahlentherapeut und arbeite in einer grossen Klinik.
Mehr Infos kriegen Sie nicht.

----------


## Pinguin

*Darmstadt*

Hallo Hans, *hier nachzulesen*. Siehe auch noch *hier.*

----------


## Pinguin

*Forscher testen neue Therapie*

Die Hopp Stiftung fördert Hirntumor-Projekt, nämlich die Kombination von Chemotherapie und Schwerionenbestrahlung. Die Versuche werden zum Teil auch in der Beschleunigeranlage in Darmstadt durchgeführt. *Hier* nachzulesen.

@Mistral: Deiner PKH ist zu entnehmen: Zufallsbefund Anf. Febr. 2008 PSA 18 Bisher keinerlei Beschwerden und GS 4 + 4. Für welche Therapie wirst Du Dich entscheiden, nachdem Du das Thema Protonen-Bestrahlung hier eingestellt hast? Habe ich da was überlesen oder ist die PKH nur nicht auf  dem aktuellen Stand?


*"Menschheit: Einige wenige Vorläufer, sehr viele Mitläufer und eine unübersehbare Zahl von Nachläufern"*
(Jean Cocteau)

----------


## Konrad

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> ich finde es schon wichtig zu wissen wer hinter Ratschlägen steht, ein Betroffener, ein Arzt, ein Selbstdarsteller....?
> Aus der Antwort von Daniel Schmidt: "Habe ich doch schon gesagt...",
> geht er davon aus, daß man alle seine Beiträge liest, dem ist aber nicht so, ich mußt diesen erst suchen.
> Ich lese gerne die Beiträge von Knut.Krüger, da weiß ich wer dahinter steht, auch von Dir und den anderen, die sich in ihrem Profil beschreiben.
> Ich kann dann entscheiden wie neutral ich diese Beiträge erachte und ob sie für mich wichtig sind. Bei Herrn Schmidt fehlt mir oft der Respekt von anderen Meinungen.
> 
> Gruß Mistral


-----------------------------------------------------------

Ich würde noch auf die Veröffentlichung der Geburtsurkunde und des bestehenden Anstellungvertrages bzw der Gewerbeurkunde bestehen.

So einen Quatsch wie oben stehend gibts halt nur im Forum.

----------


## silver dollar

> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ich würde noch auf die Veröffentlichung der Geburtsurkunde und des bestehenden Anstellungvertrages bzw der Gewerbeurkunde bestehen.
> 
> So einen Quatsch wie oben stehend gibts halt nur im Forum.


Moin Konrad,

Du hast eine offene Kopie des wohl auch notwendigen polizeilichen Fuehrungszeignisses vergessen - :L&auml;cheln: )

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Da Teilchenstrahlung das vorgelagerte Gewebe fast komplikationslos durchdringt und seine Energie erst am Ort des Abgebremst werdens abgibt. Das ist dann der räumlich begrenzte Ort im Tumor.


Das kann ich leider nicht so durchgehen lassen.
Protonen und sonstige Teilchen geben durchaus noch Strahlung im dem Tumor vorgelagerten Gewebe ab.
Ca 40-60% sogar.
Hier eine Grafik (grün+blau: Photonen, rot: Protonen):

Ganz klar ist die Belastung viel weniger als bei Photonen.
Aber vergesst bitte nicht dass Photonen in der Regel von 4-5 verschienden Richtungen eingestrahlt werden, während Protonenpläne meistens 1-2 Einstrahlrichtungen haben.

Darüber hinaus darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Protonen Ihre volle Wirkung nicht im "Tumor" nur abgeben, sondern im "Zielvolumen".
Und Zielvolumen ist immer Tumor + Sicherheitssaum wegen Lagerungsungenauigkeit/Bewegung der Organe.
Auch wenn der Sicherheitssaum 5mm ist, reicht es völlig aus um gesunde Organe mit hoher Dosis zu belasten. Ein typisches Beispiel hierfür wäre die Rektumvorderwand, die der Prostata direkt anliegt.
Man kann ein Risikoorgan nicht schonen, wenn es im Zielvolumen ist.
Und das ist manchmal, egal was man für eine Technik nimmt, durch die Anatomie definiert.

----------


## HansOH

Hallo Hutschi
unter der Internetseite der GSI http://www.gsi.de/portrait/Broschuer...nikanlage.html ist schon die neue Anlage in Heidelberg erwähnt.
War bei meinen Studien der Quantenphysik noch nicht drin. Nach der Strahle habe ich es nicht weiterverfolgt.
Dem Strahlentherapeuten möchte ich Entschuldigung sagen für meine etwas pauschale Beschreibung. Hatte schon daran gedacht es etwas umzuformulieren. Bei der GSI ist auch eine allgemeinverständliche Beschreibung der Wirkung dabei, über Selbstreparatur der Zellen usw.
Grüße und gute Wünsche an Alle.
Hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Meine Frau und ich haben einen wunderbaren Klavierabend erlebt. Gastgeber waren Hanne und Rudolf K., und die Künstler des Abends waren Dr. Lilly D. und Rudolf K., die uns ein abwechslungsreiches Programm mit Klassik von Schubert, Mozart, Brahms und Moszkowski und leichtere Muse mit Proksch, Vandall, Sousa und Amerikanische Volksmusik, vierhändig gespielt, darboten.
Rudolf war PK-Patient in Loma Linda und hat dort die Pianistin Lilly kennengelernt. Diesen Zufall und was sich daraus entwickelt hat, schildert Rudolf so:



> Liebe ehemalige Mitpatienten,
> Euch allen wird es ähnlich gegangen sein: Die Zeit hier ist unglaublich schnell verflogen. Kaum ist man hier und hat sich eingelebt, schon ist man bei Treatment No. 44 angelangt. Morgen ist bei mir Nr. 45 geplant, mit anderen Worten ist meine Behandlung damit beendet. Wir - meine Frau und ich - haben hier eine wirklich schöne und interessante Zeit verbracht, wir haben viel gesehen und besichtigt ( San Diego, Santa Barbara, Malibu, Seal Beach, Joshua Tree National Parc, Big Bear Lake, Palm Springs, Lake Perris etc...). Bei Lynn Martell zu Hause haben wir mit fast allen Mitpatienten einen sehr schönen Weihnachtsabend verbracht, an Silvester waren wir in Riverside und haben das unglaublich geschmückte "Mission Inn" besichtigt, und - wie Ihr sicher auch - haben wir viele sehr nette Leute kennengelernt. Ich habe u.a. eines Tages im Clarks Supermarket rein zufällig eine hier sehr bekannte Pianistin kennengelernt, mit der ich am vergangenen Dienstag nach dem "Potluck" in der großen Kirche der Adventisten einen 4-händigen Klavier-Abend gegeben habe. Ursprünglich wollten wir das nur im kleinsten Kreis oben im Saal von Loma Linda Springs veranstalten, ohne Ankündigung, ohne Flyer und vor allem, ohne vorherige Ansprache! Aber Lynn Martell hat das anders gesehen und eine sehr viel größere Story daraus gemacht, was wir eigentlich gar nicht wollten. Programm, Flyer und einige Bilder das Abends anbei. Es ist sogar eine Fernsehaufzeichnung davon gemacht worden, bei Interesse bringe ich die CD ( oder DVD ) zu unserem Treffen dieses Jahr in Berlin gerne mit. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird Thomas B. die Planung dafür in die Hand nehmen, wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei! Ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf, es wird sicher interessant, unsere jeweiligen Erfahrungen, die jeder hier in Loma Linda gemacht hat, auszutauschen bzw. zu vergleichen.
> Am 6. März fliegen wir wieder zurück, hoffentlich ist der lange Winter bei Euch dann vorbei!
> Auf ein Wiedersehen, bzw. Kennenlernen in Berlin freue ich mich.


Zu diesem Klavierabend in Loma Linda waren über 400 Gäste gekommen, und die beiden Künstler hatten die Idee entwickelt, dies Konzert in Deutschland im Freundeskreis noch einmal darzubieten.
Rudolf hatte sich bei mir vor seiner Therapieentscheidung telefonisch über die Protonentherapie erkundigt und beim Berliner Treffen- über das ich schon berichtet habe- haben wir uns dann persönlich kennengelernt. Als wir von dem für Mitte August vorgesehenen Konzert im Haus von Hanne und Rudolf hörten, haben wir sehr gerne die Einladung angenommen.
Zu diesem Klavierabend im Freundeskreis waren 25 Gäste- sogar ein Ehepaar aus Venedig/Italien- gekommen. An diesem herrlichen Sommerabend im Breisgau stimmte einfach alles. Die vital vorgetragenen Darbietungen der beiden Künstler begeisterten uns; ein weiterer Höhepunkt war die mit schöner Sopranstimme von Lilly für ihren Hans zum 29. Hochzeitstag vorgetragene Arie, begleitet von Rudolf am Flügel, so dass am Ende des Konzertes beide Künstler sich für den herzlichen Beifall mit einer Zugabe bedankten.
Die Hausherrin verwöhnte uns dann noch mit einem kalten Buffet, und auf der Terrasse hatten wir einen fantastischen Blick ins Rheintal bis zu den Vogesen und genossen einen noch fantastischeren Sonnenuntergang.
Am nächsten Tag machte der harte Kern- bestehend aus den Gastgebern, Lilly und Hans aus Loma Linda, das Ehepaar aus Italien und meine Frau und ich- einen Ausflug in das Elsass nach Gunsbach, um den Wanderweg Albert Schweitzer mit seinen 16 Gedenktafeln über sein Leben und Wirken zu absolvieren. Als wir die Gedenktafel 4 an der Kirche erreichten, trafen wir auf eine Reisegesellschaft aus dem Rheinland. Diese hatte eine Besichtigung der Kirche organisiert, und wir durften uns freundlicherweise anschließen. Der Organist machte die Erläuterungen, und wir erfuhren, dass 1931 eine Orgel für die Kirche nach Albert Schweitzers Vorgaben gebaut wurde, und diese als Musterbeispiel einer Dorforgel galt. Obwohl klein, war die Orgel mit vielen technischen Raffinessen ausgestattet, damit Albert Schweitzer auch seinen geliebten Bach spielen konnte. Die Orgel wurde im Krieg schwer beschädigt und 1961 erstellte der Orgelbauer Alfred Kern aus Straßburg nach den Vorgaben Albert Schweitzers eine neue Orgel, die 1993 vom Sohn des Orgelerbauers renoviert wurde.
In der nachfolgenden Andacht, gehalten von einem Pfarrer aus der Reisegesellschaft, konnten wir uns von der Qualität und dem Klangvolumen der Orgel überzeugen. Dies spontane, nicht geplante Erlebnis bewegte uns alle, und bei der Absolvierung des restlichen Wanderweges las ich den Text der Tafeln intensiver, nachdenklicher und mit noch mehr Bewunderung für diesen großartigen Menschen.

*Warum schreibe ich obige Ausführungen in diesem Thread mit dem Thema Protonentherapie in Loma Linda?*
Ich möchte darlegen, dass bei richtiger Vorgehensweise mit PSA-Vorsorge und bei der Therapiewahl der Prostatakrebs meistens nicht lebensbedrohend ist und gemäß meinen Erfahrungen sogar lebensbereichernd sein kann. Nach der Diagnose Prostatakrebs haben meine Frau und ich nach und nach begonnen unsere eingespielte Lebensroutine kritisch zu durchleuchten und nicht nur gedanklich sondern auch praktisch begonnen, uns neu zu orientieren. Uns ist erst durch diese Diagnose wieder bewusst geworden, wie endlich unser Leben ist. Von unserem alten Lebenstraum, der Finca in Spanien, haben wir uns gelöst, und unser neuer Lebensmittelpunkt ist wieder Deutschland, denn wir wollen unsere Enkelinnen aufwachsen sehen. Weiter reisen wir gerne und haben dies intensiviert.
Meine Entscheidungsfindung zur Protonentherapie in Loma Linda habe ich in meinem Bericht Trilogie meiner Protonentherapie beschrieben und mein Kernsatz war, Ich kann mir keine angenehmere Art vorstellen, seinen PK zu besiegen.
Und meine Frau ergänzt dies so: Es war einer unserer schönsten gemeinsamen Abschnitte, unbeschwert und mit großartigen Erlebnissen und dies trotz des Anlasses.
Rudolf, der seine Therapie in Loma Linda im März dieses Jahres, beendete, bestätigt diese Unbeschwertheit in seiner oben zitierten Mail. Als ich vor meiner Therapieentscheidung mit ehemaligen Protonenpatienten aus Loma Linda telefonierte, sagte mir einer- ich habe damals innerlich darüber gelächelt- Es war die schönste Zeit meines Lebens. Übrigens, dieser Ehemalige ist SHG-Leiter.
Es ist heute endlich auch die Protonentherapie in Deutschland möglich geworden, aber Loma Linda als Mittelpunkt der Seven-Day-Adventisten hat Außergewöhnliches zu bieten, und wir haben dort eine bis dahin nicht gekannte und für möglich gehaltene Freundlich- und Herzlichkeit kennengelernt und die Erkenntnis mit nach Hause genommen, dass es Menschen gibt, die Betreuung Kranker als Berufung ansehen und mit Herzenswärme ausfüllen.
Deshalb ist meine Empfehlung: Wer über ausreichende Englischkenntnisse verfügt- nur dann kann man den Flair von Loma Linda richtig genießen- und die Kostenseite alleine oder mit seiner Versicherung zusammen stemmen kann, sollte nach Loma Linda gehen, denn es ist nicht nur eine Therapie sondern eine gelebte Philosophie To Make Man Whole.
Dies Ziel, den kurativen Erfolg bei der großen Mehrheit der Betroffenen zu erreichen, setzt eine frühzeitige PSA-Vorsorge voraus. Toll finde ich, dass in den neuen Urologischen Leitlinien die Aussagefähigkeit einer langfristigen PSA-Überwachung aufgenommen wurde. Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal auf meine an anderer Stelle schon präsentierte Grafik - klappern gehört zum Handwerk- hinweisen. Frühzeitiges PSA-Screening sichert den kurativen Therapieerfolg, rettet Menschenleben und *vermeidet die Übertherapie.*
Seit meiner PK-Diagnose lebe ich gesünder aufgrund von Ernährungsumstellung und regelmäßigem Sport. Ich fühle mich auch wohler und gesünder. Im Forum liest man zwar immer wieder einmal von Betroffenen nach erfolgreicher kurativer Therapie, dass sie genug vom Ernährungsfirlefanz haben und wieder ganz normal zur Haxe und zum Frischgezapften zurückgekehrt sind. Diese Bauchpflege bringt sie natürlich dem Ziel näher, mit ihrem PK und nicht an ihrem PK zu sterben. 
Ich habe mich länger mit Dr. Hans D.- Ehemann der Pianistin- unterhalten. Er ist freiberuflich tätiger Ernährungswissenschaftler in Loma Linda und empfahl mir unbedingt das Buch The China Study zu lesen und mich danach zu richten.
Diese Ergebnisse der Studie von Campbell spiegeln sich auch in Loma Linda wider. Hier leben fast ausschließlich Seven-Day-Adventisten, die sich überwiegend vegetarisch ernähren und Alkohol, Nikotin und Coffein ablehnen, und die Lebenserwartung in Loma Linda ist zum Durchschnitt Kaliforniens *um 10 Jahre höher* und, wie Hans anmerkte, mit sehr guter Lebensqualität. Loma Linda als Insel der Glückseligen auf der einen Seite der Interstate 10 und auf der anderen Seite das sündige San Bernardino- etwa dreimal größer als Loma Linda- mit einer deutlich niedrigeren Lebenserwartung. Wir haben in Kalifornien also eine permanente randomisierte Studie über den Erfolg einer gesunden Ernährung. Weitere Details zu dieser interessanten Thematik Loma Linda und Seven-Day-Adventisten findet man in der englischen Ausführung von Wikipedia. Und wir müssen nicht bis nach Kalifornien gehen, denn wir haben auch im Forum Erfolgsbeweise. Ich möchte zwei Namen anführen, und zwar Konrad (HansiB) und Klausi. Beide sind Schwerstbetroffene mit sehr unterschiedlichen Therapiewegen, aber beide setzen nun auch auf Ernährungsumstellung und Stärkung des Immunsystems. Klausi hat im Forum aufgezeigt, was ihm die Ernährungsumstellung und was ihm seine kneipschen, sportlichen Aktivitäten jeweils an Verlängerung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit gebracht haben. Konrad setzt seit Jahren ebenfalls auf Ernährungsumstellung und Stimulierung des Immunsystems und noch ein paar Spezialitäten, und zwar auch mit Erfolg bezogen auf seine Ausgangsbasis mit einem PSA-Wert von über 800, Knochenmetastasen, so dass er nur noch im Lehnstuhl schlafen konnte. Beiden ist gemeinsam, dass im Forum sich auch unter den Schwerstbetroffenen kaum jemand für diese beachtenswerten Ergebnisse zu interessieren scheint. Mich wundert dies, denn beide haben auch noch so nebenbei, wie aus den Beiträgen zu entnehmen ist, sich eine gute Lebensqualität erarbeitet. Stattdessen ergötzt man sich an Konrads manchmal ungeschickten Formulierungen oder grammatikalisch falsch benutzten/gesetzten Ausdrücken und nutzt dies zur Diskreditierung. Toleranz und sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit alternativen, nicht Leitlinien konformen Therapien sind wohl nicht mehr in, und ich meine, dies war einmal anders in diesem Forum, und nun frage ich mich, Quo vadis Forum? Oder gilt nur noch die rückwärtsgewandte evidenzbasierte Medizin als Leitlinie im Forum mit Aussagen wie, bei metastasierten und hormonrefraktären PK wird der Lebensrest nicht mehr lang sein, und als Trostbeigabe gibt es Statistik für Dummies? Es gab keinen Aufschrei, nicht einmal den kleinsten Widerspruch oder Hinweis über mögliche Vorgehensweisen. Dies war einmal anders in diesem Forum, und da frage ich mich wieder, Quo vadis Forum?

*Resümee*
Die PK-Diagnose hat mein Leben verändert aber nicht beeinträchtigt. Ich lebe heute bewusster, zielgerichteter. Meine Therapie war wie ein Aktivurlaub. Ich habe neue Menschen kennengelernt, andere Denkweisen und interessante Gespräche und Diskussionen geführt. Ich habe neue Freunde gewonnen, und dies setzt sich fort mit Ehemaligen aus Loma Linda in Deutschland. Mein Leben ist reichhaltiger geworden. Diese Aussagen bitte ich nicht als überheblich zu werten, denn ich bin mir sehr bewusst, dass es für keine Therapie die Garantie des kurativen Erfolges gibt, sondern dies rein statistisch zu sehen ist, und so hoffe ich weiter in Demut zum positiven, rezidivfreien Teil zu gehören. Aber ich möchte sehr deutlich machen, welchen entscheidenden Anteil der richtigen Therapiewahl zukommt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Phoenix

Was für schöne "Nachwirkungen" einer Krebstherapie.

Auch wir haben den Aufenthalt in Loma Linda ähnlich erlebt und denken voller Dankbarkeit daran zurück.

Phoenix

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Knut,

hatte schon befürchtet, dass Du Dich aus dem Forum verabschieden willst. Das wäre jammerschade. Zeigt doch Dein letzter Beitrag eindrucksvoll, dass an Cuby´s These - eine Krankheit lasse oft nicht zu, dass wir unser eingeschliffenes Verhalten länger beibehalten - etwas dran sein könnte. 

Ver(haltens)änderung ist eine notwendige Bedingung, damit wir genesen, uns geistig weiterentwickeln und reifen können. Bei den Überlebensjahren habe ich zwar die Nase vorn, aber beim Bewusstseinswandel bist Du auf der Überholspur. Es gäbe da noch einige „Fincas“, von denen ich mich trennen sollte, meinte neulich mein Sohn.

Neben der verständlichen Begeisterung für die eigene Therapieentscheidung atmem Deine Beiträge ein hohes Maß an Toleranz für Andersdenkende, getragen in dem Bewußtsein „dass es für keine Therapie die Garantie des kurativen Erfolges gibt, sondern dies rein statistisch zu sehen ist, und so hoffe ich weiter in Demut*) zum positiven, rezidivfreien Teil zu gehören.“

Du beklagst „Es gab keinen Aufschrei“ – dem stimme ich zu und fährst dann fort, „nicht einmal den kleinsten Widerspruch oder Hinweis über mögliche Vorgehensweisen.“ - dem widerspreche ich wie gewohnt leise aber entschieden. Es gab sie, die Widersprüche und Hinweise, aber sie wurden „ex cathedra“ z. T. arrogant abgeblockt - auch wenn sie sachlich berechtigt waren. Ich hatte *damals* den Eindruck, das Forum wird zum Auditorium Maximum (= größter Hörsaal einer Hochschule) umfunktioniert. 
Dieser Prozess gerät nun ins Stocken. Die fundierten Beiträge guntermanns kamen m. E. zur rechten Zeit. Die eingefahren Therapieoptionen der R1 Situation nach PSA-Anstieg sollten kritisch hinterfragt werden. Ich hoffe, wir sind allesamt lernfähig.

Die Neigung, sich angesichts existenzieller Bedrohung um einen, Sicherheit ausstrahlenden, Oberhirten zu scharren, ist verständlich und wir verdrängen dann allzu gern, dass Leitlinien nicht die Zehn Gebote, sondern das Werk von Menschen sind, deren Ratlosigkeit wir auch im Forum bei den sog. Austherapierten zuweilen miterleben. 
So viel zur Frage Quo vadis Forum? - die wir uns hin und wieder stellen sollten.

Möge sich der PK von Dir verabschieden, wünscht Dir und allen Mitstreitern 

GeorgS

----------------------
*) Demut - das Wort lässt den elitären Anstrich, der Loma Linda - allein schon wegen der Kosten - anhaftet, verblassen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Man könnte es mitgenießen, wenn man auch sein Mäntelchen in den Wind zu hängen in der Lage wäre.*

Dieses Forum und seine wirklichen Aktivisten haben schon oft ihre Toleranz unter Beweis gestellt. Ohne Kritiken - ob berechtigt oder unberechtigt - wird ein Forum irgendwann zur Fassade. Die Frage Quo vadis ist historisch fixiert und wurde schon einmal in einem weniger rühmlichen Zusammenhang hier gestellt. Dieses Forum wird so lange leben wie es einen Weihnachtsmann geben wird. Es kommen neu Betroffene hinzu und es werden schicksalshaft und unerwartet liebe Mitstreiter den letzten Gang anzutreten haben. Wer sich in diesem Forum nicht wohl fühlt und andere Maßstäbe für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte, der wird ohnehin nicht lange verweilen. Es wird ihm aber immer gern Gehör geschenkt, wenn man für sich von dem Geschriebenen etwas mit nach Hause nehmen kann. Es muss sich leider jeder nach der Decke strecken, die ihm zur Verfügung steht; und ich bin mit meiner bescheidenen Decke ganz zufrieden. Wenn dann offensichtlich noch etwas Glück dazu gekommen ist, bin ich auch noch alle Zeit bereit, von diesen von Optimismus geprägten Gefühlen noch etwas abzugeben. Nur so gelingt es auch, das hier erworbene Wissen anderen zu vermitteln.

*"Wenn der Wind weht, löscht er die Kerze aus und facht das Feuer an"*
(Aus dem Arabischen)

----------


## Pinguin

*Bitte um Rückkehr ins aktive Forumsgeschehen*

Hallo Mistral, dies war Dein letzter Beitrag: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6&postcount=29. Nachdem Du Dich damals aus Verärgerung über Kommentare von Daniel hier ausgeklinkt hattest, hatte ich über 2 PN, die ich gestern aus meinem Speicher gelöscht hatte, von Deiner Frau erfahren, dass Du über Deine aktuelle PKH erst wieder berichten würdest, wenn die noch nach der Protonen-Therapie laufende Hormonblockade beendet sei. Hier Dein Beitrag zur Einladung nach Berlin wegen Protonen-Therapie in Loma Linda: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...81&postcount=1 Inzwischen sind über 4 Monate vergangen. Als auch Bestrahlter, zwar nur mit IGTR gesteuerter IMRT, würde ich nun gern von Dir erfahren, wie Deine letzten Blutwerte sich darstellen. Ich bin sicher, das Deine aktuellen Informationen auch viele Forumsbenutzer interessieren werden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Dein damaliger Frust, den wir zwischendurch alle mal in diesem Forum bekommen haben, inzwischen ausgestanden ist, also der Vergangenheit angehört und wir wieder von Dir erfahren dürfen, wie es bei Dir weiter gelaufen ist.

----------


## Mistral

Hallo Hutschi,

nach der letzten Untersuchung meines Mannes Ende September war der PSA-Wert O,03, Testosteron allerdings auch erst bei 0,3.  Mein Mann hat erst im Juni die Hormonblockade beendet.

Gruß
Mistral

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Mistral, dies war Dein letzter Beitrag: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6&postcount=29. Nachdem Du Dich damals aus Verärgerung über Kommentare von Daniel hier ausgeklinkt hattest


Ist der letzte Satz eine Vermutung oder einfach nur ausgeplaudert aus einem der zahllosen PN-, Mail- oder Telefonkontakte?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Hutschi,
> nach der letzten Untersuchung meines Mannes Ende September war der PSA-Wert O,03, Testosteron allerdings auch erst bei 0,3. Mein Mann hat erst im Juni die Hormonblockade beendet.


*Ich werde vermutlich geköpft, aber ich muss es trotzdem sagen:*

Bei einem Gleason Score von 8 und dem relativ jungen Alter würde ich die Option einer längerandauernden Hormontherapie mit den behandelnden empfehlen.

Es gibt zwei randomisierte Studien (RTOG 9202 und EORTC 22961), die einen Überlebensvorteil bei der vorliegenden Risikokonstellation durch eine solche Behandlung gezeigt haben.
In der RTOG-Studie waren es 14% absoluter Überlebensvorteil nach 10 Jahren und in der EORTC-Studie 4% nach 5 Jahren (die Studie ist relativ neu und dieser Vorteil wird mit längerer Nachbeobachtungszeit erwartungsgemäss grösser werden).
Beide Studien haben eine kurze (4-6 Monate) mit einer längeren (28-36 Monate) Hormontherapie verglichen.

Und wer mit "Überlebensvorteil" nichts anfangen kann:
Von 100 Patienten nach Behandlung mit Methode A leben nach 10 Jahren 60 Patienten.
Von 100 Patienten nach Behandlung mit Methode B leben nach 10 Jahren 75 Patienten.
Also ist der absolute Überlebensvorteil durch Methode B 15% nach 10 Jahren.

So, jetzt dürfen wieder alle schimpfen...

----------


## hartmuth

Bei einem Gleason 8 muß man auf die systemische Wirkung der Hormontherapie vertrauen. 4 - 6 Monate wären hierfür entschieden zu kurz. Eine längere HB ist ein Muß. Ob es 36 Monate sein müssen oder auch schon 24 reichen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Es gibt nichts zu schimpfen..... Die Studien sind ein wertvoller Hinweis.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Dieter,

Zitat Dieter = Ist der letzte Satz eine Vermutung oder einfach nur ausgeplaudert aus einem der zahllosen PN-, Mail- oder Telefonkontakte?

bin seit einigen Tagen in Marianske Lazne und schlage mich hier erstmals mit einem Laptop herum. Aus diversen Hinweisen ist bei mir dieser Eindruck entstanden. Beim Zurueckblaettern wirst auch Du mit etwas Fingerspitzengefuehl zu keiner anderen Einschaetzung kommen.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Beim Zurueckblaettern wirst auch Du mit etwas Fingerspitzengefuehl zu keiner anderen Einschaetzung kommen.


Ich komme zu gar keiner Einschätzung, und wenn, würde ich sie Mistral nicht unterstellen. Aber mir reicht ja die Antwort, dass das nur eine persönliche Einschätzung Hutschis ist, die nicht unbedingt mit der Wirklichkeit übereinstimmen muss.

----------


## Pinguin

> Ich komme zu gar keiner Einschätzung, und wenn, würde ich sie Mistral nicht unterstellen. Aber mir reicht ja die Antwort, dass das nur eine persönliche Einschätzung Hutschis ist, die nicht unbedingt mit der Wirklichkeit übereinstimmen muss.


Es ist ohne Belang für eine Meinungsbildung. Mir war wichtig, dass zumindest über die stets objektive Frau von Mistral der auch für andere Forumsbenutzer aussagefähige Hinweis auf die aktuellen Blutwerte zur Kenntnis genommen werden durfte.

*"Es gehört oft mehr Mut dazu, seine Meinung zu ändern, als ihr treu zu bleiben"*
(Friedrich Hebbel)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Es ist ohne Belang für eine Meinungsbildung. Mir war wichtig, dass zumindest über die stets objektive Frau von Mistral der auch für andere Forumsbenutzer aussagefähige Hinweis auf die aktuellen Blutwerte zur Kenntnis genommen werden durfte.
> 
> *"Es gehört oft mehr Mut dazu, seine Meinung zu ändern, als ihr treu zu bleiben"*
> (Friedrich Hebbel)


@Hutschi: Warum wärmst Du das alles nochmal auf, ist doch alles gesagt, oder?

@Betreuer: Nach welchen Kriterien werden eigentlich administrativ Beiträge gelöscht?

----------

